# Any IH Collectors Club Members Here?



## acepilot (May 28, 2004)

Are there any club members for the International Harvester Collectors Club on here? I just joined up (Wisconsin Chapter 4). The National IHCC Winter Convention is being held in Madison, Wisconsin on Feb 24, 25 & 26, 2005. Anybody planning to go? Would be great fun to meet some of you Farmall fanatics or IH idolizers in person. I think you can get info at http://www.ihwisconsin.org/

Scott
Bloomer, WI
Farmall Super A


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

is there one for minnesota?
Ryan


----------



## acepilot (May 28, 2004)

Ya, sure. You Betcha!


Minnesota Chapter info:

http://www.ihcc15.com/

-----------------------------------------------------------

National Club info can be found at:

http://members.aol.com/ihcollectors/index.htm

:worthy:

Scott


----------



## fs3342 (Aug 5, 2004)

*international 350 utility tractor-59*

Need hydraulic pump and external pump. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

fs3342,

Welcome to the TF Forum!

You might do better starting your own new thread for your pump needs. Maybe Spook, the moderator, will move this over for you.

You should get some help soon from the members here.

Again, welcome.

Greg


----------

